# A work in progress...



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

We're closing on our farm this week, and after all the boxes are in the garage, I want to start working on the barn, the attached yard and pasture. It's definitely a fixer upper, but it's got great potential. I'd love some advice from all you goat experts on how to make it perfect for my future goat friends. (I hope these pics work...)

The barn is 29 x 20 and has three stalls, two large openings one with a gate, is metal, leaks and needs repairs.


















As you can see, there's a ton of leftover stuff in there. Some of it I can use for repairs and some I can use for other projects.

Anyways, what do I need to do to the barn to make it more goat friendly? (I want to keep at least one stall for a pony, lol)

I hope to have more pictures of inside and of the sideyard and pasture fences in a few days.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice and BIG! Of course to make it goat friendly you would want to clear out any thing that would hurt them, check the stalls over for exposed nails etc. I would think of using a solid type door on the ends to keep out any cold weather and maybe even make the stall walls solid to prevent drafts.
Look forward to seeing more pics....and of course later, the "after" pics.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldnt remove the stalls - they are perfect for when you have does kidding or if you have kids you need to wean or even a sick goat or two. Having separation areas are so nice!

Also having the barn able to be fully enclosed (with some ventaliation) is a huge plus once winter sets in (unless you are in a warm climate that is).


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations. I love fixer uppers. That way you can make it YOURS. I can not tell you how to do your stalls because it is totally up to you and what kind of goats you are going to get, and how big they are.
If you can I would try to see if there is any way of visiting any other farms and take a look at what they do, we all do something a little different so it works for us. 

But you know we will need pictures after it is all done, RIGHT!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congratulations on the closing and your project. You definitely have potential there. Oh yes, keep at least one stall. A solid door on one end, if you get rain on a windy day, or it's a torrential storm. It's amazing how much gets in at the end. Focus on safety too, as Liz mentioned, looking for potential problems. Also, think about some of the basics, best end for entrance, cleaning, and just day to day functioning (feeding/watering). Some of it will be trial and error. Have fun and take lots of pics!


----------



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice! We closed yesterday and I'm so excited! The guy who used to live there apparently had goats at one time, but when he got up in years he couldn't keep everything up. So the fences in the pasture are already goat fences... with a single strand of barb wire at the top. I'm hoping that's sufficient. Just have to make sure it's all nice and tight, no breaks or anything. 

Are goats usually ok around ponds? Can they drown? The pasture has a shallow pond that, since it's on the higher ground, has it's own well to fill it and an aerator to keep it fresh and keep the catfish alive. But I should still provide them with their own clean drinking water, correct?

One thing that I love is that he ran plumbing to the barn which will make chores so much easier.

Oh, and I will definitely add more pictures when I start working on it!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've no experience with goats and ponds BUT I think that their curiosity could be a potential hazard. And yes, I would still provide fresh water in a trough or buckets. As long as the fencing is secure I think it's great that you won't have to start from scratch :thumbup: 


The only experience I have had with a near drowning is when a friends kid goats got on top of the neighbors pool cover and weren't able to get out when they went under it...horrible experience and Thank goodness they are well...that near drowning was very scary.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Its a nice set up for a barn, this is what i would do, (remember just my opinion) make dutch doors off the back sode of the stalls to make them open up so animals can come and go as they please. the one youre using for your future pony stall have its own pasture, off of its stall.
One stall i would use for a milking/feed storage area. And the third i would use for kidding seperation and sick animals when needed. If you have bucks i would build them a nearby shelter and pen, but i dont like having my smelly boys in the same barn as my girls if i can help it. I would build a solid door on one side of the barnand leave that gate right where it is. You can use the center isleway for a shelter for your does and main herd. leave the gate open and they can come and go as they please, or you can close them off at night or when the weather is fowl.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

If you are keeping a stall for a pony, close in the slats on it. A horse could easily get a hoof stuck in that and seriously injure itself. 

Have fun!


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

barbed wire....... if it were my place I'd remove any and every piece of barbed wire & replace it w/a top wire of electric fencing. I've seen the damage barbed wire can do to a critter & it's just not worth it IMHO


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

I totally agree with MissMM, We have barbed wire on the old farm fencing that is outside our new fencing, and I am slowly pulling it all off. I hate that darn stuff. Ours really isn't barbed anymore, its about 80 years old LOL


----------

